# Apple Bans Mass Roots - Cannabis Social App



## Admin (Jan 12, 2015)

http://blog.massroots.com/app-store-prohibits-social-cannabis-apps/

Wow! After being active so long and having hundreds of thousands of users Mass Roots got pulled.


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 12, 2015)

Guess weed maps and such will be next


----------



## Locked (Jan 12, 2015)

I already hated Apple with a passion but it just went up a notch.


----------



## Admin (Jan 13, 2015)

http://sign.massroots.com/

Petition to get Apple to allow cannabis applications.


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 26, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I already hated Apple with a passion but it just went up a notch.



Me too. Used to run apples for a couple of decades, terrible.
The google frats are just as bad, maybe worse


----------



## 1lildog (Jan 27, 2015)

"WikiLeaks criticized Google on Monday, alleging that the company waited 2-1/2 years to notify members of the anti-secrecy group that it had turned over their private emails and other information to the U.S. government."


----------



## yarddog (Jan 27, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I already hated Apple with a passion but it just went up a notch.


I second this statement!!


----------



## emrldthumb (Jan 27, 2015)

Google may be at least as bad as Apple on the privacy front, but at least when an app is removed from the Play Store all users can still install it if the app developer hosts the installation file on their website. Without rooting your phone! Just have to enable unknown sources and voilà. As far as I know that's not an option for iOS devices. Though I wouldn't know for sure, I've never owned one.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 28, 2015)

DuckDuckGo.


----------



## Batman (Feb 21, 2015)

DuckDuckGo is the most strange browser I saw!


----------



## Admin (Feb 27, 2015)

They ended up allowing them back with them geo-targetting access.


----------

